# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  palabras magicas?

## magicwoman

Hola como bien sabeis todos tengo un cumple infantil y quisiera saber si a parte del famoso abra cadabra pata de cabra teneis algunas palabras magicas divertidas para niños me gustaria tener alguna para las actuaciones infantiles

gracias

----------


## ignoto

Dos palabras mágicas: Por favor.

Dos palabras que abren todas las puertas: Empujar  -  tirar


Tonterías aparte, puedes hacerles soplar, que cuenten hasta diecisiete(por el procedimiento de uno , dos y diecisiete), sim salabim, aguanbabulubabaluambambú, supercalifragilisticoexpialidoso, lospatostambiénvuelan, etc...

El límite es tu imaginación.

Un consejo:
Si utilizas alguna de las palabras o fórmulas de este hilo será porque no has utilizado lo bastante tu imaginación. Siéntete niña otra vez y déjala volar. Si no eres capaz de ello, mejor no te metas a hacer magia a los enanos. Son temibles con quienes no conectan con ellos.

Conectar con ellos - esa es la clave.

La imaginación y el sentirse niño funciona en magia infantil casi tan bien como poner una señora estupenda con minifalda para atraerme a mi.

----------


## magicwoman

jajajaja vale vale tomaremos un focus mocus os sacais los mocus 123 os guelen los pies jajajajaj

----------


## ignoto

Esa es la idea.    :Lol:

----------


## magicwoman

intentare buscar mas chorradas de esas jajajaj cenkiu ingnoto

----------


## jmagic

"salchi trujana, calcetines de lana" .. " recomponte pañuelo por las barbas de mi abuelo... "

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO POR DIOS NO LO HAGAS!!!!!! No digas 'chenkiu Ignoto' o los aterrarás de por vida!!!!!!! 



 :Lol:  


Una, dos y tres, pelotillas en los piés!
Rasco coco, sale moco!

Pues eso.....   :Lol:

----------


## gomobel

Creo que en la comunión de mi prima (hace unos 7 años o así) Javi el Mago usó Culín culín redondín. No sé si sigue en uso :D ni si ahora con los niños actuales es efectiva :D

----------


## galmer

recomendables las rimas chorras
yo uso una que en realidad es un refrán
todo lo que corre, nada o vuela, pa' la cazuela

----------


## Noelia

Ignoto tiene razón. Es mejor intentar usar la imaginación. Yo me estoy preparando un espectáculo infantil y me costó un poco, pero al final encontré una palabra que me gustó mucho y creo que es la que voy a utilizar.
Para buscarla intenté hacer una composición como si sonara a árabe, que pensé que quedaba mejor.
No sé, yo probaré esa y si veo que no gusta, ya vería de inventar otra.

----------


## Ella

pues en el festival de florensa actuo un mago aleman haciendo numismagia y sus palabras magicas eran "chiiiwawaaaa" pero son "suin"

----------


## Noelia

> pues en el festival de florensa actuo un mago aleman haciendo numismagia y sus palabras magicas eran "chiiiwawaaaa" pero son "suin"


Tampoco queda mal. Es cuestión de gustos.

----------


## CharlieCharm

Se... yo tambien pienso que lo mejor es usar la imaginacion. 

Ami me gusta usar como gag una palabra muy dificil y larga que no se pueda repetir ejeje :D

----------


## Shinoda

Yo uso las de Paul Harris:
tapitap tapitap tapitap.. cada vez mas bajito hasta que se aburran, no se por que me hace gracia...

----------


## ignoto

> Yo uso las de Paul Harris:


¡Qué original!


--------------------------------------------

Yo les pido que lancen una pedorreta.

----------


## magomontecarlos

Magicwoman de que me sonaran esas palabras mágicas...   :Lol:  

El focus me gusta mas que sea hocus

Y por aqui en Cataluña tambien quedan bien un, dos, tres butifarra de pages.

Un saludo.

----------


## ganu

> Y por aqui en Cataluña tambien quedan bien un, dos, tres butifarra de pages.


Por Galicia se estila "sapos, bruxas e coruxas" (sapos, brujas y lechuzas; sale en el _conxuro_ de la queimada pero no en ese orden)

----------


## eidan

Yo uso unas que suenan medio arabes  :Alakim-salazam.

Lo que mas gracia me hace es cuando preguntas que si saben las palabras magicas y todos te dicen:Siiiii,abracadabra....y tu les dices : Noooo,las palabras magicas son  .....

----------


## magicwoman

mago monte carlos nos conocemos¿?
jejejej es pa que se me animen joerrr ademas sabes que eres mi maestro mi gran maestro catalan que iva a hacer yo sin ti madreeeeeee besoteeees pa mi magete de barceloneteee

----------


## Shinoda

[quote="ignoto"]


> Yo uso las de Paul Harris:


¡Qué original![quote]


También uso otras, pero no creo que le moleste a Paul que las utilice...

----------


## magomarcos

Va una con sonidos guturales, africanos CHUNGA DUNGA KAN DUNGA,
lo bueno de als palabras magicas es cuando las pedis que la repitan no pueden y se equivocan.

Otras es subir el tono cada vez que repites la misma palabra como mi amigo el mago Alex, que sube como si fuera una nota musical el ALE ALEE  ALEEEE.

No recuerdo como era pero en dialecto guarani, lengua que se utiliza en Paraguay, decia dos o tres palabras que eran imposibles de poder repetirlas, quedaba muy gracioso.

Y para descargar todas las energias antes de comenzar el show y empezar a ver quienes son los mas vivos, en una epoca utilizaba un raton, el cual le colocaba la mano por dentro y movia su boca, y los niños repetian HOLA HOLA RATON SIN COLA, primero normal, luego mas alto y asi hibas bajando la voz hasta que terminabas moviendo solo la boca y los niños hacain lo mismo, y luego de ese silencio decia bien FUERTE, y lo gritaba al maximo. 

Usando ese metodo me diverti mucho en un colegio de monjas donde tenian a los niños peor que en la carcel, no les dejaban ni hablar, menos gritar y yo empece con el hola, hola no sbes como gritaban esos niños.

----------


## Mago Knapp

Pues a mi me gusta mucho que a pesar de ser mi show 100% infantil, los adultos se diviertan también, asi que les digo a los niños que repitan "abracadabra...! Patas de cabra...! Sim Salabim! Alakazim Alakazam! El Mago Knapp es mejor que los demás...! (aqui hecho una mirada de complicidad a los adultos diciendo "las últimas no sirven para nada pero elevan el ego del mago") Las risas son generales. También cuando es un solo niño quien me está ayudando y tiene que repetir lo que yo hago y digo le pido que repita la palabra frase "increible efecto de prestidigitación", ejemplo:

"Damas y caballeros! (repite)
como soy un gran Mago (repite)
les voy a hacer un increible efecto de prestidigitación!" (esta la dices rápido)

lo intenta o te pregunta ¿QUE? (risas), puedes intentar varias veces que lo diga, y varias veces se reirán, pero no olvides terminar diciéndole que repita...

les voy a hacer un increible juego de magia!

Porque si no lo haces el niño se quedará con la mala impresión de no haber podido repetir las "palabras mágicas", es válido bomear con ellos, pero siempre tienes que balancear las cosas, al final debe lograr hacer magia, si no mejor ni lo pases...

Un saludo!

----------


## Cuasimago

Hola gente... saludos.

Yo suelo trabajar bastante con niños y las palabras magicas las inventamos sobre la marcha.

Un metodo muy bonito es utilizar el nombre del niño con una pequeña rima...

ejemplo:

- Teresa boca de fresa
- A Marta le gusta la tarta.
- Juan Cara de pan
- Maria no tiene tia.

Etc... y si el nombre no puede ser rimado o tiene una rima dificil para los niños, el siguiente metodo es para ellos muy gracioso y se ruborizan incluso. Consiste en unir el nombre de un niño/a al de una niña/o que si tenga una rima facil y decir la palabra magica o decir que son novios o algo asi:

Ejemplo (es que me explico muy mal)

- A Luis le gusta Lucía
- A Antonio y Teresa le gustan las fresas
- Felisa, Luisa y José son novios los tres

Parece una chorrada, pero se rien y se sienten protagonistas al escuchar sus nombres.


Un saludo. :twisted:

----------


## CharlieCharm

Esta muy buena la idea!!! jejejejej

----------


## Xeic

A mi me encanta hacerles soplar, y una vez han soplado decirles que no escupan. 

Si la magia se hace en sus manos tambien les digo que entonces si pueden escupir porque son sus manos.

----------


## magomarcos

> A mi me encanta hacerles soplar, y una vez han soplado decirles que no escupan. .


Correcion......  Luego que soplo 
                       Pasas la mano 
                       Y se dice
                      SIN LLUVIA

MAGOMARCOS

----------


## Mago Knapp

Pues yo hago como si me hubieran pringado de saliba el ojo haciendo una expresión de asco muy cómica, les aclaro que dije soplando, no escupiendo y finjo limpiar mi mano (con la que me limpié el ojo) en el pelo del niño(a) mas cercano :D

----------


## magomarcos

> ...... en el pelo del niño(a) mas cercano :D


No digo que puede ser una broma, que no cause risas.

Eso igual que sacarse la carta elegida de la boca e intentar darsela al ayudante de turno, surte efecto pero hay que poner ante todo la estetica.

Una vez me contaron de un magoyaso, que luego de la aparicion de la paloma, esta realizo sus necesidades ante todo el publico ......

El magoyaso paso el dedo en el piso y miro donde limpiarse el dedo, y se acerco a un niño, luego a una niña de pelo largo, y al final se limpio en la cortina de la ventana.

Como la que lo contaba era una amiga, le dige no lo echaste y me contesto ....... No si nos reimos bastante ..... 

Hay publico para todos los gustos, pero nosotros trabajamos solo para el publico que este dentro de llo esteticamente normal y que no cause ningun problemas que cuando hablen de ti sea para bien.

Otra es cambiar de nombre a los participantes, ejemplo eliges una niña y un varon , los colcoas uno a cada lado y le preguntas su nombre.
Al nombrarlos cambias los nombres al varonle dices el nombre de la niña y a la niña el del varon.
Ante el enojo de los niños, los cambia de lugar para no confudirte.
Pero cuando los nombras otra vez, les das el nombre equivocado.

Magomarcos

----------


## Noelia

Qué pasada. Estoy aprendiendo un montón de todos vosotros. Ya tengo casi una rutina para un espectáculo infantil. La pondré para que me podáis dar consejos.

----------


## Mago Knapp

> ...... en el pelo del niño(a) mas cercano :D





> No digo que puede ser una broma, que no cause risas.
> 
> Eso igual que sacarse la carta elegida de la boca e intentar darsela al ayudante de turno, surte efecto pero hay que poner ante todo la estetica.
> 
> Una vez me contaron de un magoyaso, que luego de la aparicion de la paloma, esta realizo sus necesidades ante todo el publico ......
> 
> El magoyaso paso el dedo en el piso y miro donde limpiarse el dedo, y se acerco a un niño, luego a una niña de pelo largo, y al final se limpio en la cortina de la ventana.
> 
> Como la que lo contaba era una amiga, le dige no lo echaste y me contesto ....... No si nos reimos bastante ..... 
> ...


Bueno, creo que en mi caso es más que obvio que no estoy limpiando nada en el cabello de la niña, no hay manera de que en verdad me hubieran salpicado con solo soplar y desde 3 metros (no son el lobo feroz :D ) los adultos entienden enseguida que es una broma, y a los niños no les importa, simplemente se rien.
Ahora, de eso a andar agarrando las heces de la paloma hay mucho trecho, la acción en si es ya desagradable...

Les iba a platicar de otro gag parecido que uso, que visto a grandes razgos pudiera pensarse que puede incomodar a alguien pero en mi experiencia jamás ha ocurrido y el secreto radica en "no tocar", hacer la finta de que se va a hacer algo no es lo mismo que hacerlo, pero para platicárselos mejor les dejo la rutina completa, ojalá le sirva a alguien...

Comédia con Globos

----------


## Cuasimago

Bravo Mago Knapp por tu rutina.

Veo que no solo los niños se divierten contigo, pues creo que en tu caso el mago se lo pasa de miedo.

un saludo y sigue en la linea. :twisted:

----------


## Mago Knapp

:D Gracias! 
Un saludo!

----------


## Noelia

Tras mucho pensar, y diversas opciones, al final me he decantado por estas palabras mágicas:
Alabín pirulín, alabón pirulón.
¿qué os parecen?

----------


## Mago Knapp

Se oyen bien, pero más que nada el secreto radica en la forma de decirlas, el énfasis que les des, recordar que tenemos que creer nosotros mismos que en verdad son mágicas y sorprendernos siempre del resultado al proninciarlas, asi convenceremos al público de lo mágicas que pueden ser (en todos los sentidos)  :Wink:

----------


## magomurga

> Yo uso unas que suenan medio arabes  :Alakim-salazam.
> 
> Lo que mas gracia me hace es cuando preguntas que si saben las palabras magicas y todos te dicen:Siiiii,abracadabra....y tu les dices : Noooo,las palabras magicas son  .....



........... Por favor, pañuelo, aparece..... y de repente el pañuelo que tambien es ecducado, sale, 


Los diviertes y les das una clase de civismo

----------


## Noelia

Después de cambiar no sé cuántas veces las palabras mágicas, al final me quedé con: "Helado de plátano". De esta forma les digo que las palabras mágicas que me funcionan son las de mi comida preferida: "Helado de plátano". Se quedan un poco extrañados, pero al final se lo aprenden y lo repiten la mar de bien. Me encanta!

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

Hola a todos :D 

Yo suelo como palabras magicas usar una serie de estas , por ejemplo:
Repitan conmigo!! Abra cadabra, focus pocus, asereje, Kurikitaca ,y yadabadu.

Es decir trato de hacerles decir las cosas mas disparatadas como para que piensen que hay mas palabras magicas que abracadabra y que son comunes, pero son capaces de hacer cosas magicas. 

bueno me despido.
magisiulisticos saludos a todos

----------


## magicwoman

JAJAJ me entantan los enanos, ademas aprendemos mucho de ellos, hace un par de semanas un niño me dijo; Y que tal si dices BRUJA PIRUJA, TACON DE AGUJA AJAJAJA en serio aprender de los niños ellos os enseñaran que es lo que les gusta.

----------


## litan

valla lo que está dando este post de sí....
no se mucho de magia infantil pero tal y como vienen las nuevas generaciones pocoyo y bob espoja...  en vez de hacer rimas con las "barbas de mi abuelo" podrías mencionar a patricio o a calamardo, que seguro que les suena =)

y como creo que viene a cuento, hace tiempo escuché en la radio un estudio que se había realizado que los fonemas con "K" a los crios les resulta gracioso... que por eso cuando son pequeños y les dices "caca" les hace tanta gracia... no se si será verdad pero igual lo puedes utilizar para tus palabras mágicas! (estos científicos no saben como matar el aburrimiento...)

----------


## marcoCRmagia

yo usé una vez: piripitiflautica

de las ideas que dan me gusta mucho la de los nombres

----------


## sann

Yo uso Asantesanta auinbanana... es una frase que dice el mono del rey leon durante la peli cuanso susurra a Simba... jejejej

aun asi lo mejor es dejar rieeeenda suelta a la imaginacion.. yo vi la peli y era una broma que gastaba a mi hermano.. le decia asante santa uinbanana tu eres gordo y yo soy flaco.. xD y se ponia a llorar o a pegarme...

y un dia viendo la peli me decidi... esas serian mis palabras magicas... aunque no le hizo mucha gracia a mi hermano cuando se lo dije claro ajaja

----------


## elmagocoleta

Yo muchas veces les pregunto o les animo a decir unas palabras mágicas, y casi siempre dicen el famoso ABRA CADABRA.
Entonces yo les cuento que utilizo esas mismas pero acompañadas de una rima.
Les cuento “extrañado” que no se porque me lo dicen mucho y les digo abra cadabra este mago esta ....... y no falla todos dicen COMO UNA CABRA es lógico y puede que no parezca gracioso, pero la carcajada es general.

----------


## Tovaric

Pues yo tomando la idea de utilizar frases de dibujos animados que les gusten, voy a utilizar en tono solemne ¿quien vive en la piña debajo del mar? (sacado la canción de inicio de bob esponja por supuesto) y a ver si algún peque responde ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Bob Esponja!!!!!!!!!!!! y le diré que no hombre, que esas son las palabras mágicas, que bob esponja ni bob esponja (o algo parecido) y si nadie contesta pues me quedaré con cara de sorprendido, haré una pausa y diré: que niños mas bien educados que se pasan toda la tarde estudiando sin ver la televisión, esto seguro,que le hace gracia a los padres ya que me imagino que la mayoría de los niños ven la tv más de la cuenta.

un saludo.

----------

